# What is your review of Torch Browser?



## iamharish15 (Nov 14, 2012)

Recently been using Torch Browser and found the built-in features of browser quite useful. The feature that I find most useful is the Media Grabber as it allows to download all streaming audio and video from YouTube and other sites. While other built-in features such as Torrent Client, Easy Sharing options and Download accelerator are also useful. 
And if I talk of speed, it is similar to Google Chrome as it is also a chromium based browser. The theme, tabs, setting and the whole look and feel is also similar to Google Chrome.
So, I think it is a browser that inherits all good features from Google Chrome and adds more useful features to it.
That is my review of Torch Browser, I would like to share yours too if you have used it. And if not, you can try using it and share your experience.


----------

